# Should I wait to switch?



## puckzx6 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm strongly considering switching to E* from D*. I don't want to pay to "upgrade" my HD DVR only to get what I feel is less of a DVR. I like the current offer from E*, but I seem to remember some one saying that there was going to be a better deal starting next month. Something like two free leased 722. Anybody else hear this or have any input? Thank you in advance.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

puckzx6 said:


> I'm strongly considering switching to E* from D*. I don't want to pay to "upgrade" my HD DVR only to get what I feel is less of a DVR. I like the current offer from E*, but I seem to remember some one saying that there was going to be a better deal starting next month. Something like two free leased 722. Anybody else hear this or have any input? Thank you in advance.


Not sure about that deal, but I did the same thing. I wanted to add a HDDVR, and Dish said it would be 350 dollars. So I switched to Direct for 200 upfront, and now have 2 HD and one HDDVR for less money. Just keep in mind thats really all you'll gain is price to become a new direct tv customer. If Dish would have delt with me(being a long time customer) I would have stayed, but that was upsetting that they would not budge for existing customers.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

puckzx6 said:


> I'm strongly considering switching to E* from D*. I don't want to pay to "upgrade" my HD DVR only to get what I feel is less of a DVR. I like the current offer from E*, but I seem to remember some one saying that there was going to be a better deal starting next month. Something like two free leased 722. Anybody else hear this or have any input? Thank you in advance.


If you want a 622 HD receiver, get it now as an upgrade. $99 upfront and $100 rebate (form required) on a subsequent bill. Six months of DISH HD free if you are new to DISHHD package. Must be installed by 1-31. A 722 will be $149 with $100 rebate.

After 1-31, the $100 rebate goes away and so does the six months free.

Now is the time to upgrade. It will not get better than this.

Rick


----------



## puckzx6 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll be a new customer. I'm currently w/ DirecTV.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

puckzx6 said:


> I'll be a new customer. I'm currently w/ DirecTV.


If I understand right, you do not have an HR series DVR?
Have u called and asked them what they would do for you?


----------



## DAFTEK (Dec 13, 2006)

I would say switch now, its owned by Murdoch you should look at 
OUTFOXED : Rupert Murdoch's War on Journalism and that might change yor mind !


----------



## puckzx6 (Jan 15, 2008)

msmith198025 said:


> If I understand right, you do not have an HR series DVR?
> Have u called and asked them what they would do for you?


I have an HR10-250 that being "phased out" as far as HD goes. The best offer I've gotten so far is $199 for new HR2X plus free install of new dish. I'm going to try one more call w/ D*, but I'm not happy about paying an upgrade fee when I already paid $500 @ 2 1/2 years ago and was told we'll being added more channels soon. Oh, sorry, we forgot to tell you, you just won't get those channels.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

puckzx6 said:


> I have an HR10-250 that being "phased out" as far as HD goes. The best offer I've gotten so far is $199 for new HR2X plus free install of new dish. I'm going to try one more call w/ D*, but I'm not happy about paying an upgrade fee when I already paid $500 @ 2 1/2 years ago and was told we'll being added more channels soon. Oh, sorry, we forgot to tell you, you just won't get those channels.


I can understand that. I did not have the HR10-250, but got them to give me 2 hr-20s over the course of the past year, one this week (both for free), so it can be done. Hope it works out for you, whichever way you go


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

DAFTEK said:


> I would say switch now, its owned by Murdoch you should look at
> OUTFOXED : Rupert Murdoch's War on Journalism and that might change yor mind !


DirecTV was sold to Liberty Media last year. Murdoch has no invovlement with DirecTV.

http://www.fcc.gov/transaction/liberty_media-directv.html


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

msmith198025 said:


> I can understand that. I did not have the HR10-250, but got them to give me 2 hr-20s over the course of the past year, one this week (both for free), so it can be done. Hope it works out for you, whichever way you go


I was ready to make the switch to DirecTV this week, but the combination of no free HDDVR and no assurance of an HR20 kept me with Dish. No local HD on satellite here, and it is such a small DMA, I doubt we'll see that anytime soon.

I did my very best haggling but they would not budge on paying $99 for a new HDDVR.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I was ready to make the switch to DirecTV this week, but the combination of no free HDDVR and no assurance of an HR20 kept me with Dish. No local HD on satellite here, and it is such a small DMA, I doubt we'll see that anytime soon.
> 
> I did my very best haggling but they would not budge on paying $99 for a new HDDVR.


Well I know that an add on OTA tuner for the HR-21 is coming out next month so if OTA is a must have, that can be fixed.
As far as getting it for free, some have had more luck getting programming credits to offset the upfront costs, if they couldnt get it for free to begin with.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

msmith198025 said:


> Well I know that an add on OTA tuner for the HR-21 is coming out next month so if OTA is a must have, that can be fixed.
> As far as getting it for free, some have had more luck getting programming credits to offset the upfront costs, if they couldnt get it for free to begin with.


By next month I figure Dish will have a few more HD channels. And if they do, and SciFi is one of them, I'll be less inclined to consider a switch.

None of the sales types that I talked to would offer anything more than what the website was, even after their email customer support indicated that they would. Heck, the email customer support even indicated that getting an HR20 was no problem, yet when I called, and then later when they called me, I got the old "we'll note that, but can't guarantee it" response.

And as of today, when I changed to paperless, CC autopay. Then added HBO, Starz, and Showtime, with the top 250, locals, hddvr and hd access, with the $0.01/yr Cinemax, my bill will be $116 (or therabouts). Cheaper than Directv and cheaper than Dish's own AEP w/HD and all that other stuff...

It will be hard for someone to make the case to switch, imo. Especially if we get a channel or 3 HD added...


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> By next month I figure Dish will have a few more HD channels. And if they do, and SciFi is one of them, I'll be less inclined to consider a switch.
> 
> None of the sales types that I talked to would offer anything more than what the website was, even after their email customer support indicated that they would. Heck, the email customer support even indicated that getting an HR20 was no problem, yet when I called, and then later when they called me, I got the old "we'll note that, but can't guarantee it" response.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good deal!
I wasnt actually trying to get anyone to switch, I was just giving info, in any case you should be with the one that gives you more of what you want for the right price.
I have both companies right now, and they both have advantages in some areas over the other.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, both companies have advantages and disadvantages. Marketing and sales aside, from a programming standpoint, Direct has more HD satellite channels, but spotty support for OTA HD. 

Dish has better OTA HD support, and a better overall HDDVR, but fewer channels in HD.

And I think that's the way they both like it. If we are interested in getting sat TV, then the differences are what makes us look and think. And hopefully get the best deal, both in $$$ and in service, that we are looking for. 

I love the competition!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> By next month I figure Dish will have a few more HD channels.


Unfortunately, I wouldn't count on this. If DN could add more HD channels, they would have done so. There just isn't any transponder real estate available to add anything else, and there won't be until the replacement satellite for the existing 129 sat is launched towards the end of this year (assuming nothing else interferes with the launch schedules; SeaLaunch's problems delayed E11 by 2 years).

And even then, there will only be a few additional transponders available on the new 129. Right now, there's no public information about any new satellite locations, which are really what is needed to allow a significant expansion (ala DirecTV). We'll have to see what happens with the whole AT&T thing.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The only thing I count on with Dish is what I can tune into today! 

That said, there isn't room for significant additions of HD channels right now, but there certainly is room for SciFi! Or better yet, cut the dang HD PPV back about half and do a few more. I know the 3 or 4 people that actually order those will really be ticked off, but hey it is a tough world out there...


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am considering swithching to HD myself are the deals really going to be that bad after Feb 1? Can they really sell a product for more than they are selling for now when it gets less HD than the compitition? I just don't see the HD deal being so much worse after the 1st than it is now unless, dish thinks they have enough HD customers


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

puckzx6 said:


> I'm strongly considering switching to E* from D*. I don't want to pay to "upgrade" my HD DVR only to get what I feel is less of a DVR. I like the current offer from E*, but I seem to remember some one saying that there was going to be a better deal starting next month. Something like two free leased 722. Anybody else hear this or have any input? Thank you in advance.


i would wait until next month for their new deals


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Rey I beleive I will


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

puckzx6 said:


> I'm strongly considering switching to E* from D*. I don't want to pay to "upgrade" my HD DVR only to get what I feel is less of a DVR. I like the current offer from E*, but I seem to remember some one saying that there was going to be a better deal starting next month. Something like two free leased 722. Anybody else hear this or have any input? Thank you in advance.


RUN and get DVR Advange! Rates are going up.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

IIP said:


> DirecTV was sold to Liberty Media last year. Murdoch has no invovlement with DirecTV.
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/transaction/liberty_media-directv.html


The deal isn't complete yet. Murdoch is still boss.


----------

